# Songs of Zion by Mike Bushell now available in a new edition



## NaphtaliPress (May 23, 2011)

Just heard from Mike Bushell that the new edition of _Songs of Zion_ is available here and should be at other outlets like Amazon eventually.


----------



## ADKing (May 23, 2011)

Can you give us a hint about how it differs from previous editions? I heard it was being revised or updated. What new material will there be? (Trying to figure out if it is necessary to buy a new edition).


----------



## JML (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know. I can't wait to purchase this. I don't have the older editions. I think that the updates are refutations of some of the arguments that have been presented since the publication of the previous edition.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 23, 2011)

Adam,
I'm not sure exactly, as it is significantly different from the MS I had when I was considering publishing it. I know when Mike discussed the earlier MS he considered it as almost a different work from the older editions. 


ADKing said:


> Can you give us a hint about how it differs from previous editions? I heard it was being revised or updated. What new material will there be? (Trying to figure out if it is necessary to buy a new edition).


----------



## ChristianTrader (May 23, 2011)

ADKing said:


> Can you give us a hint about how it differs from previous editions? I heard it was being revised or updated. What new material will there be? (Trying to figure out if it is necessary to buy a new edition).


 
If you go to the site, there is a preview of the book with the table of content and the new preface where he explains some of the differences between this edition and the earlier ones.

CT


----------



## markkoller (May 24, 2011)

Been looking forward to this edition for a while now. I can't wait to read it.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (May 24, 2011)

*The Songs of Zion*

Hi:

The latest edition of Michael Bushnell's book is now available:

The new edition of Songs of Zion by Michael Bushell is now available | Exclusive Psalmody

I was not sure where to put this post. Sorry if it is in the wrong forum.

Blessings,

Rob


----------

